# Yamaha Ef 2400si Generator Weight Question



## Chips

This question is mainly for owners of the Yamaha EF 2400is Generator as I am very seriously considering buying one. How have you found the pros and cons of lifting this 70 lb. generator off of and onto you truck for transport? I kind of wander about this as the years go by and I don't want to strain myself, but, I really like this generator. Thanks for your comments in advance.


----------



## Scrib

I have one - it is very bulky because it is nearly as wide as it is tall. This makes it feel every bit of 70lbs, if not more.


----------



## NJMikeC

Why don't you go with the YF 2800 instead. Still the same weight but a little more power and you will notice that it is also 70 lbs. On the subject of 70 lbs don't think you are going to get much lighter then that for a similar output and quality.


----------



## gerrym

I have a 2600ef which weighs a bit more. I made a dolly for about 15 bucks to move it around the garage and driveway. It is a bitch to heave into the back of the truck though but not undoable. The bulk of them is the big thing.


----------



## N7OQ

NJMikeC said:


> Why don't you go with the YF 2800 instead. Still the same weight but a little more power and you will notice that it is also 70 lbs. On the subject of 70 lbs don't think you are going to get much lighter then that for a similar output and quality.


Kipor 3000ti only 60 lbs my 14 year old can lift it and it will run the AC at 6000 feet.


----------



## Chips

I also want a very QUIT generator, that's also a strong feature. There is a RV Retailer who sells Kipor near me, but they don't service repairs on them and I don't have confidence in this RV retailer, so I ruled Kipor out. It's either Honda or Yamaha because I want Quiet power. The Yamaha ( $1699 Canadian ) is less money than the Honda ( $1750 Canadian ) and more wattage ( 2400 vs 2000 ). The only thing that I don't like about the Yamaha is the 70 lb. weight. OH WHAT TO DO !!!


----------



## MattS

The Yamaha is a bit heavier but it does put out more power. It will surge to 6000 watts for 3 seconds, run at 2400 watts for a few minutes, and settle in at 2000 watts. I haven't heard of a Honda doing that.


----------



## CamperAndy

The Kipor's are very nice inverter generator and quite also. They are also cheaper then the Honda or Yamaha.

I can not help you with the service issue but since I do all my own work that does not bother me.


----------



## N7OQ

CamperAndy said:


> The Kipor's are very nice inverter generator and quite also. They are also cheaper then the Honda or Yamaha.
> 
> I can not help you with the service issue but since I do all my own work that does not bother me.


Same here Andy, you can buy parts for it and a service manual.

When I was camping at Ft Bragg, Ca awhile back I was parked next to a full timer who used a Kipor to charge their batteries. They ran it every day for at least 8 hours and have been doing this for 2 years without one issue. They were getting ready to buy another Kipor, a larger one so they could run their 100amp inverter charger. They only had a 1000 watt Kipor and could only run a smaller charger. We put my 3000thi on their TT and the Kipor hardly came off of idle and ran the charger OK.

The Honda and Yamaha are great generators and the Kipor is just as good and a lot cheaper. This wont last long when Kipor gets it market hold in the US they will go up too.


----------



## NJMikeC

A Kipor KGE3000Ti weighs only 60 lbs, don't think so probably double it!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Chips,

I also vouch for the KIPOR model gen sets.

Take note that the North American servicing center for Kipor is in Montreal, Canada.

That is where I would need to send my if I had problems.


----------



## N7OQ

NJMikeC said:


> A Kipor KGE3000Ti weighs only 60 lbs, don't think so probably double it!


YES only 60 lbs, not double I can lift it with one hand.


----------



## Paul

I got my Yamaha EF2400IS TODAY! Purred like a kitten and fired up on the first pull and ran the AC of my 09 23RS with no problem. I lifted it and carried through the garage out to the driveway to test it out (my son had it waiting for me on the kitchen floor). It's tough to say if you will be able to man handle this generator. I lifted onto my work bench







to put the oil in so it will not be a problem to lift up onto my 2500HD 4X4. The handles are in a good location to allow for easy handling. Go to Sam's Club and see if you can lift a big bag of dog food up to your shoulders and it will give you a good indication if you can lift the generator.


----------



## Sayonara

I really like that Yamaha EF2400is generator !!!


----------



## daslobo777

Paul said:


> I got my Yamaha EF2400IS TODAY! Purred like a kitten and fired up on the first pull and ran the AC of my 09 23RS with no problem. I lifted it and carried through the garage out to the driveway to test it out (my son had it waiting for me on the kitchen floor). It's tough to say if you will be able to man handle this generator. I lifted onto my work to put the oil in so it will not be a problem to lift up onto my 2500HD 4X4. The handles are in a good location to allow for easy handling. Go to Sam's Club and see if you can lift a big bag of dog food up to your shoulders and it will give you a good indication if you can lift the generator.


I am not sure why when we finally did a test on the air conditioning our 2400 yam. shut down and did not run the A/C or the A/C shut down but regardless it did not work. So many say the 2400 is running their air so we need to check this again. We just haven't had the opportunity to use the gen. very much since we got it....once while camping. No problems moving it. It can be moved with one person but typically lifting out of the back of the vehicle we like to use two as to not strain.

Cristy


----------



## Paul

daslobo777 said:


> I got my Yamaha EF2400IS TODAY! Purred like a kitten and fired up on the first pull and ran the AC of my 09 23RS with no problem. I lifted it and carried through the garage out to the driveway to test it out (my son had it waiting for me on the kitchen floor). It's tough to say if you will be able to man handle this generator. I lifted onto my work to put the oil in so it will not be a problem to lift up onto my 2500HD 4X4. The handles are in a good location to allow for easy handling. Go to Sam's Club and see if you can lift a big bag of dog food up to your shoulders and it will give you a good indication if you can lift the generator.


I am not sure why when we finally did a test on the air conditioning our 2400 yam. shut down and did not run the A/C or the A/C shut down but regardless it did not work. So many say the 2400 is running their air so we need to check this again. We just haven't had the opportunity to use the gen. very much since we got it....once while camping. No problems moving it. It can be moved with one person but typically lifting out of the back of the vehicle we like to use two as to not strain.

Cristy
[/quote]

Christy,

I read someplace on "Outbackers" that there was a similar problem and the fix was some type of start capacitor. They replaced some sort of starting element and everything ran correctly. Remember this will only run your AC. You can't have a whole bunch of other stuff running. Your AC should start the fan and the compressor not to overload the generator. I ran mine for a couple of hours to ensure proper operation and the Yamaha 2400 worked fine.


----------

